# pack mama



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I must be comfortable to lay on! I have 2 mutts sleeping in my lap.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I always say I feel sorry for anyone that has never known the love of a dog. They are missing a huge chunk of what I consider living. It looks like I don't have to worry about you.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

True. Or at least be a dog lover.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

We have two Chiweenies that are both rescues and night before last added another rescue (we think she's all Chihuahua but not sure) that was found in a ditch after being tossed out of a car window. Sometimes I seriously hate people. It's ok, she will live her life out with us provided the "big dogs" will accept her.

Toby, first rescue male Chiweenie










Cinnamon, second rescue female Chiweenie










Newest member of the family, Midge female mostly Chihuahua


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Aww, I love weiney dogs! My first dog was a chihuahua / terrior mix of some sort. She was all white with a blk patch over one eye. She lived a long life.


----------

